# Azeite para tudo?



## gato radioso

Tenho reparado que em Portugal usam-se muito as palavas "azeite" e "oleo".
São completamente sinónimas, quando usar uma ou outra?

Por exemplo, em español, a palavra "óleo" quase não tem uso cotidiano. Assim, nós dizemos:
     -Aceite: produto alimentar
     -Aceite de máquina/aceite industrial: óleo artificial usado para lubrificar máquinas, motores...
     -Óleo: na práctica, só se usa em pintura para denominar a técnica  "pintar al óleo" e os padres que assim chamam ao óleo usado em          algunas ceremónias.

Tem isto paralelismo em portugués? Usariam óleo ou azeite no seu carro? É para temperar uma salada, seria azeite ou óleo?

¡Gracias por leerl


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não sei em Portugal. No Brasil 'azeite' refere-se ao óleo extraído das olivas, ou a determinados óleos industriais muito finos, tipo WD40. O restante é óleo. No carro colocamos óleo no motor, jamais azeite.


----------



## gato radioso

Em Brasil, então, o producto alimentar sería *azeite* de oliva, *azeite* de girassol...?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Azeite de oliva, óleo de girassol, óleo de soja, óleo de milho, azeite de dendê.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, '_azeite_' é exclusivamente o extraído das azeitonas. Tudo o mais é '_óleo_', mesmo o WD40. Os lubrificantes industriais em geral são referidos sem qualificativo pomos '_óleo_' no motor), os alimentares costumam ser identificados pela origem (_'óleo de palma', 'óleo de amendoim', 'óleo de colza'_, etc.)


----------



## gato radioso

OK. Muito obrigado!


----------



## mexerica feliz

No Nordeste, o azeite é só de dendê  (_óleo de palma_ em Portugal)_
o _óleo de oliva_ é o _óleo de oliva_ (mó caro por sinal, coisa de delicatessen),
nem _azeite_, nem a_zeite de oliva, nem óleo de azeitona...





_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

mexerica feliz said:


> No Nordeste, o azeite é só de dendê  (_óleo de palma_ em Portugal)_
> o _óleo de oliva_ é o _óleo de oliva_ (mó caro por sinal, coisa de delicatessen),
> nem _azeite_, nem a_zeite de oliva, nem óleo de azeitona...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Isso é óleo essencial, produto fitoterápico, nada tem a ver com o azeite de oliva que se utiliza na cozinha.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Antes que a Mexeriqueira Infeliz me chame novamente mentiroso, aí vai o link.


----------



## mexerica feliz

_ O Óleo de Oliva é obtido do fruto maduro da árvore de Oliva (Olea europaea L.) por prensagem somente a baixas temperaturas (prensagem a frio)._
_
http://opcaofenix.com.br/site/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/oleo-de-Oliva.pdf_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O 'óleo de oliva' é um fitoterápico. O que se consome gastronomicamente  no Brasil, que em sua enorme maioria é importado (Portugal, Espanha, Chile, Itália, Grécia,...) vem com o nome de 'azeite'.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

mexerica feliz said:


> _ O Óleo de Oliva é obtido do fruto maduro da árvore de Oliva (Olea europaea L.) por prensagem somente a baixas temperaturas (prensagem a frio).
> 
> http://opcaofenix.com.br/site/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/oleo-de-Oliva.pdf_


"Insumo cosmético". Não pretendo colocar isso na minha salada.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Valeu pela parte que nos toca...


*Azeite *pode se usar no sentido de:
a) qualquer óleo: _azeite de dendê, azeite de oliva, azeite de linho, azeite de girassol...
Azeite de dendê – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre_
b) um óleo específico:  de dendê (no Nordeste e no Norte), de oliva (em Portugal e em algumas zonas do Brasil): _O preparo do vatapá inclui azeite. / Azeite extra-virgem._





> Azeite
> azeite
> 
> sm (ár az-zait) 1 Óleo que se extrai da azeitona. 2 Óleo extraído de outras plantas. 3 Óleo extraído da gordura de certos animais.


 Azeite : Significado de "azeite " no Dicionário Português Online: Moderno Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa - Michaelis - UOL


----------



## gato radioso

¡Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios!
Aqui em Espanha, no sul do pais, muitas pessoas preferem tomar as torradas no pequeno almoço com azeite de oliva e não com manteiga e doce. Então, se for a Portugal, tería de dizer ao empregado da cafetaria:
-Um meia leite e torrada com *azeite.*
E se for a Portugal porque preciso levar o carro á oficina, seria:
-Preciso mudar o *óleo*.
Até agora nunca tive problema nem equivoco, mas sempre é bom saber....


----------



## WhoSoyEu

mexerica feliz said:


> Valeu pela parte que nos toca...
> 
> 
> *Azeite *pode se usar no sentido de:
> a) qualquer óleo: _azeite de dendê, azeite de oliva, azeite de linho, azeite de girassol...
> Azeite de dendê – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre_
> b) um óleo específico:  de dendê (no Nordeste e no Norte), de oliva (em Portugal e em algumas zonas do Brasil): _O preparo do vatapá inclui azeite. / Azeite extra-virgem._
> 
> 
> 
> Azeite : Significado de "azeite " no Dicionário Português Online: Moderno Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa - Michaelis - UOL


Ah, Marcelinha, Marcelinha...


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> ¡Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios!
> Aqui em Espanha, no sul do pais, muitas pessoas preferem tomar as torradas no pequeno almoço com azeite de oliva e não com manteiga e doce. Então, se for a Portugal, tería de dizer ao empregado da cafetaria:
> -Um meia leite e torrada com *azeite.*
> E se for a Portugal porque preciso levar o carro á oficina, seria:
> -Preciso mudar o *óleo*.
> Até agora nunca tive problema nem equivoco, mas sempre é bom saber....



Isso mesmo. É que se se enganar e lhe levarem o pedido à letra, pode arranjar uma grande complicação.
A propósito, a '_azeite_' não é preciso acrescentar nada, como já tinha referido, nem sequer especificar '_de oliva_'. Se o fizer é provável que encarem o pedido com alguma perplexidade porque em Portugal '_oliva_' é um termo com muito pouco uso. Em geral só o ouvirá para qualificar a cor ('_verde-oliva_'). Fora disso é bastante raro.


----------



## Nino83

WhoSoyEu said:


> O que se consome gastronomicamente  no Brasil, que em sua enorme maioria é importado (Portugal, Espanha, Chile, Itália, Grécia,...) vem com o nome de 'azeite'.


É estranho o fato de não plantar oliveiras em Brasil, visto que é o maior importador mundial de azeite e o segundo de azeitonas. Pelo clima que tem poderia ser um dos maiores produtores de azeite.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nino83 said:


> É estranho o fato de não plantar oliveiras em Brasil, visto que é o maior importador mundial de azeite e o segundo de azeitonas. Pelo clima que tem poderia ser um dos maiores produtores de azeite.


Pelo contrário, o clima quente típico do Brasil é o obstáculo para algumas culturas, inclusive da oliveira. http://www.apta.sp.gov.br/olivasp/anexos/ExpoAzeiteCultivo.pdf


----------



## Nino83

WhoSoyEu said:


> Pelo contrário, o clima quente típico do Brasil é o obstáculo para algumas culturas, inclusive da oliveira.


Ah, não sabia, há muita chuva, umidade e pouco frio para produzir azeitonas de qualidade. 
Obrigado pelas informações.


----------



## frajolão

Nino83 said:


> É estranho o fato de não plantar oliveiras em Brasil, visto que é o maior importador mundial de azeite e o segundo de azeitonas. Pelo clima que tem poderia ser um dos maiores produtores de azeite.



Embora o cultivo da oliveira não seja excesivamente exigente com o clima, precisa de frío na época da floração (finais de abril e primeira metade de maio  no hemisferio norte)


----------



## Nino83

frajolão said:


> Embora o cultivo da oliveira não seja excesivamente exigente com o clima, precisa de frío na época da floração (finais de abril e primeira metade de maio  no hemisferio norte)


Parece que em MG (altura) e no RS há plantações de oliveiras, mas o fato principal parece ser a muita chuva (as azeitonas têm muita água e o azeite é um pouco diluído) e a umidade (as azeitonas devem ser consumidas em menor tempo).


----------



## frajolão

Sim, assim é.  A Empresa de Pesquisa Agropecuaria de Minas Gerais (Epamig) está  tentando a aclimação da oliveira.  O que não sei se dá certo


----------



## gato radioso

Sim, aquí em Espanta ha imensos campos de oliveiras, sobre tudo no sul do país, mas no interior, onde os invernos sao Curtos mas bastante fríos.


----------

